# where to get blank pennants - how to make patches with your embroidery machine?



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello everyone

 I am looking for Blank Pennants. Do you know where I can purchase some in different colors and sizes.

 How do you make patches with your embroidery machine?

Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Questions????*

a google search will get you tons of hits.
search - wholesale blank patches

Are you wanting to do a complete patch or just add to a patch? Will you be doing a lot of these or just a couple here and there. Might be a good idea at looking into contracting the job out.


I believe there is a special attachment you can get for running patches. I believe I saw one somewhere. Might want to check out some embroidery magazines (industry)

One way we used to single runs would be to hoop some backing, and tape all four sides. This worked for adding names to military patches quite well.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Questions????*



Marc said:


> How do you make patches with your embroidery machine?


Just embroider something on a blank fabric, the design should have a border, cut with a pair of scissors, and you have a patch!


----------



## bluecrab (Oct 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am looking for Blank Pennants. Do you know where I can purchase some in different colors and sizes.


Did you ever find blank pennants?

Troy corp in Chicago (800) 888-2400 seem to be a good source, unfortunately they discontinued navy and that is what I am looking for.

Starlinepacific in Seattle have some pretty lame white ones. My customer wasn't impressed.

Still looking for Navy blanks.

Some responses to this question leads to places that sell customized pennants. If they would sell blank, it would not be at wholesale price. A source for wholesale blank pennants is what I am searching for.

(-: fyi: googleing "wholesale blank pennants" turns up a sea of customized pennants


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's some information on embroidering blank patches. I wrote a couple of blog posts on this subject a while back. 

Embroidering Single Patches: Deciding on Size and Type
Embroidering Single Patches: The "How To" Post

We also sell blank patches. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me for more information.


----------

